# 34# Flathead Long Lake



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Wish I could brag about catching it but I found it floating dead this afternoon about halfway up the section of the Tusc. River that flows into Long Lake. Was 38". Had been dead long enough to float but hadn't deteriorated too much yet. Surprised to see one that big and doubly surprised to see it was a flathead. One person had told me previously though that they had released two of them into Long. I'll try to get a pic of it posted tomorrow.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Wonder what happened to him?


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

I SAW TWO DEAD FLATHEADS ON THE OHIO RIVER LAST WEEKEND BOTH OF THEM WERE AROUND 4 FEET LONG , DID NOT ACCUALLY MEASURE THEM JUST WALKED THEM OFF WITH MY FEET AND IM PRETTY ACCURATE DOING THAT


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Flatheads have a long lifespan, but grow at different rates. A 15 pound fish could be the same age as a 35 pounder in different water. Chances are the fish just got old and died of natural causes. They do get quite a bit larger in the tusc., but thats a good sized fish. Probably would have weighed in the low 30's.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

bigcatjoe said:


> Chances are the fish just got old and died of natural causes.


My guess too. Didn't see any obvious exterior wounds or problems on it.



bigcatjoe said:


> Probably would have weighed in the low 30's.


I guess my shorthand wasn't very good. 34# = 34 pounds


----------



## fishfrye (May 1, 2009)

nice fish.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

I saw the 34# haha I was only agreeing. I had one that was 34 pounds on the nose that was about 41 inches long. They do range pretty far in weight though. I've seen 41 inch fish go over 43 pounds and last summer my dad caught a 40 incher that went 28 pounds so it seems to be a tough fish to guess on.


----------

